# Beef Heart



## kimnoa (Feb 26, 2012)

Hellow everyone. Just wondering about feeding my bettas beef heart. Should i Try it? If so is it nutritious for them? How can i prepare them? Thanks :lol:


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

eww.

I wouldn't feed it to a fish, that isn't close to it's natural diet. Try to find some mosquito larvae.

Heck, even *I* wouldn't want to eat beef heart I don't care how nutritious it is!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Beef heart is a common items used to make homemade fish food for Discus and to grow out Discus fry and feeding in small infrequent amount for Bettas would be okay, however, due to the lower water temps-sometimes beef heart isn't digested as well......

I would do some research on recipes-usually you can find some good one in Discus keeping forum....

Personally I like to use either seafood or fish filets for my protein base in my homemade fish food-easier for them to digest.....


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I've heard a lot of arguments that beef heart is really unnatural for any fish to eat, fish almost never come across stuff like this in the wild..
It's probably better for discus though, since they have to be kept at really high temperatures anyways to be healthy.
I'd go with OFLs recommendation and stick to fish based foods.


----------

